# Introducing the Bowpar Daymino



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

I combined a Dodge Daytona with a Chevy El Camino. Just for kicks.


Big Block Chevy Power

Through the windshield


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Now there's a car that would have sold like crazy. Had it ever been made !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

great kicks. that is different for sure. i love doing things like this to just for kicks.:thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

nice job - I like it


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Looks like what might have happened if GM had bought Chrysler back in '68!


----------

